
Micron stock hits 18-year high - john58
https://news.alphastreet.com/micron-rides-on-upbeat-investor-mood-stock-hits-18-year-high/
======
ldayley
I'm hearing multiple anecdotes that it's increasingly common for some new
enterprise machines to be built with huge amounts of DRAM, like in the 512GB -
2 TB range. That would help account for the steady demand and favorable
pricing power Micron has for it's core product.

------
girvo
WallStreetBets will be happy...

~~~
s2g
Very.

I'm happy and I didn't even get in until late.

------
john58
Micron has started shipments of a industry's initial SSD built on
insubordinate quad-level dungeon (QLC) NAND technology

------
icedchai
I’ve been in since $13.

